# Canon RF 35mm IS STM Macro review by Dpreview



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2019)

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-rf-35mm-f1-8-is-stm-macro-review


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 28, 2019)

Interesting. The ef-s 35mm f/2.8 IS Macro is one of Canon's most overlooked, underappreciated lenses, imo, and I pretty much just leave it on my 80D. 

I'd use this f/1.8 as a walkaround a lot on an Rf body. Looks like it would pair great with the RP.


----------



## Quirkz (Jun 29, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> I'd use this f/1.8 as a walkaround a lot on an Rf body. Looks like it would pair great with the RP.


And that’s exactly what I do with my RP. My compact Fuji x-e3+35mm 1.4 combo now usually get left behind in favor of this combo. The Fuji is smaller and lighter, but not enough to matter compared to the quality impact (AF, light gathering, isolation, etc)


----------

